

Remote text editing with SublimeText and TextMate - octopus
https://solarianprogrammer.com/2014/08/16/remote-text-editing-sublimetext-textmate/

======
facorreia
I would recommend moving away from the "snowflake server" pattern and store
the server configuration under version control, automated via a tool such as
Ansible, Chef or Puppet. I find it useful even when I only plan to have one
instance of such server, because I know I can recreate it if needed.

